# Innokin Coils Now In 5 Packs



## Gizmo (15/4/14)

We have noticed that the coils for Innokin tanks are more expensive then Kanger and we have no decided to discount them for all you Innokin fans.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/4/14)

That's sooo cool @Gizmo Just seen them on your site... Much better.


----------

